# FRM Mini-V Brake DP4 Ti mit verstellbaren Pipes (v + h)



## MV64 (10. Januar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160393774722&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

